# Autotrail Dakota



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi everybody any body got a new autotrial dakota thinking of changing my 07 to a new one need feed back .thanks


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*has nobody got a new dakota*

Has know body got a new dakota


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive been looking at a new mohawk but I'm having second thoughts after the negative feedback I'm seeing on new autotrails.

Alan


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> Ive been looking at a new mohawk but I'm having second thoughts after the negative feedback I'm seeing on new autotrails.
> 
> Alan


They are no worse than other UK built Motorhomes. Whatever you buy you pay your money and take you chance. In my opinion they are STILL the best British built Motorhome.

Remember you ONLY hear of the faults and they are really quite few in numbers when you consider 1 in 4 Motorhomes sold are from the Auto Trail stable.

We have had 4 since 2007 and ok we have had some very minor problems (except the clutch/ gearbox issues) all fixed very quickly by the dealers West Country and Chelston. The most serious problem in th 4 vans was a faulty kitchen tap. Minor problems with faulty LED lights an habitation door required adjustment.


----------



## seanclarke (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to hear DJP - can't wait for my new one to arrive!!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just thought it might help others to report my experience of my 8 week old Dakota.
Having just finished our tour of German etc and given the van a good shakedown I'm about to take my van in for warranty repairs.
The issues I have are as follows :

Rubish fit on bathroom door ... new one to be fitted 
Loads of screw cap covers missing.
Entry step not going out fully ... trip hazard
Bubble in moulded grp panel ... needs to be repaired
Poor sink seal..to be replaced
Thetford toilet fan not working ... Investigations required.
Squeaking brakes .... and I really mean squeaking .
Handbrake needs adjusting.
Missing toilet shelving
Minor damage to front cab flooring....to be replaced.
Water cap doesn't lock.

That's about it and to be honest I think we have been lucky and haven't ended up with a Friday afternoon build ( so far fingers crossed).
All of these issues should of course have been picked up by Autotrails PDQ checks but weren't but the dealer is sorting for me .
My overall opinion is that this model is a big step forward and im very pleased with it but still a little more thought could have been given to some of the fittings and finishes.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe someone should start a 'positive' thread on Autotrails.
I've got a 2011 Mohawk. I've only had a few minor problems with it, such as the pick up pipe in the water tank fell off - a bit of an inconvenience when we were away on holiday but soon fixed by the dealer. Another problem fixed under warranty was a small hole about 1cm in size in the gell coat on the top of the rear GRP panel.

Apart from that I've only had what I would call very minor issues, such as the water cap not locking (soon fixed). I'm struggling to think of anything else that's bothered me.

I've looked at lots of vans since we bought this one, including all of the more popular European makes. Not seen one in the same price range that I consider to have a better finish. In fact I think the fittings in Autotrails are better than most (just my opinion). I do think that the Europeans generally have better lounge layouts.

One thing that I wish manufacturers would do is stop concentrating on making a lounge that converts to a bed. I understand that it's useful for some but I'd like to have the option of not being able to make it into a bed so they could concentrate on making the lounge more comfortable with properly shaped cushions.

And with the Fiat chassis I've had no problems at all. Now done just over 10000 miles.

Would I buy another Autotrail on a Fiat base? Most definitely yes.
Whilst the 2.3 litre engine is adequate and has never failed to easily climb some steep hills in the foothills of the Alps, the only thing I would do different is specify the 3.0 engine.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

G7UXG said:


> Maybe someone should start a 'positive' thread on Autotrails.
> quote]
> 
> I thought I was being positive !!!!
> ...


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

wp1234 - I agree. I thought your post was positive too. Maybe I should have started my post with 'nice to see some positive comments on Autotrails'.

As DJP says, we usually only hear the negatives.

I suppose that most new motorhomes will probably have a few niggles. The important thing is how the dealer/manufacturer deal with them. I've been very lucky. I bought mine from Threeways Motorhomes at Abergele and they've sorted out the minor niggles that I have had very quickly and satisfactorily and I'd certainly buy another from them.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

DJP said:


> They are no worse than other UK built Motorhomes. Whatever you buy you pay your money and take you chance. In my opinion they are STILL the best British built Motorhome.
> 
> Remember you ONLY hear of the faults and they are really quite few in numbers when you consider 1 in 4 Motorhomes sold are from the Auto Trail stable.
> 
> ...


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

quote] and the odd design issue that makes you wonder is anyone who makes these vans every tries to use one !!!.[/quote]

It's funny you should say that , I did email Autotrail with a suggestion for a design improvement in my new Dakota and boy did I get a snotty email back from their Development Manager ....won't be doing that again ! So I think your right they don't always listen to their customers ?


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*new dakota*

Went to purchase a new dakota right van right exchange price BUT £10,000 vat stoped me dead what a shame loved the van How does the goverment expect the ecomony to pick up .Looks like keeping the old van abit longer .


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Had our first AutoTrail (Delaware) for a few weeks now and have done one four week trip to France and a couple of short UK trips. Just 3500 miles on the clock so far.
We have been very impressed with the fit and finish which seems much better than our last van which was a new Swift.

We have had a couple of minor faults, all electronics, which have been sorted without too much hassle.

So far we are very pleased and hope to enjoy our new van for a few years.

Landyman.


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

OK - let me start by saying I love my Autotrail Dakota....purchased new October 2011 but.....

Yes we've had LOTS of niggles - and three major concerns ie leaking sky window (said to be condensation!), huge bubbling of vinyl covering beside cooker and lastly, intermittent electrical faults rendering the 12V battery dead!!! at the most inconvenientof moments.....

Autotrail (when back from annual shutdown) are retrieving van from our dealer and in theory stripping out electrics and replacing....not sure how this is going to be done...but.......

On a positive end, we would still buy another Autotrail, still think they have edge on design and finish in that price range, but maybe from another more sympathetic dealer...


----------

